# Reg. My New Miniature Jenny



## minimajik62 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have bought my first Miniature Spotted Jenny, but she is NOT registered. I did not pay much for her but she is a very pretty Spotted Girl who is about 34" tall and only 5 years old. I didn't want her going to the slaughter house so I bought her quick !!! Now I would LOVE some advice about her,..... how to register her ? Feed ? I guess most ANYTHING helpful about Mini Donkeys,..... PLEASE !!! ( I have had full sized Donkeys before, but never a Mini Donkey and I know they are a bit different.) MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE and THANK YOU,............ Joyce - Proud New Miniature Donkey Owner


----------



## jdomep (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome! We need pictures





My donkeys are registered IMDR http://www.miniaturedonkeyinfo.com/ Really easy to do and I did it online





There is lots of information on this site just start browsing this forum (it may take awhile but it is fun LOL) When I first got mine I bought the book "Caring For Your Miniature Donkey" it is great!


----------



## Suzie (Dec 10, 2007)

Also, www.lovelongears.com is a great place for all kinds of information and registry information too. I find them very helpful with questions and the bi-monthly magazine they publish has good articles too.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

WELCOME to our donkey forum, from Wisconsin. This group goes crazy for pictures, so we will all be waiting to see pics of your new pocket pal. She sounds adorable, and THANK YOU so much for saving her life. There really isnt that much of a differance between the standards and miniatures, other then there feed. Shots, worming (according to weight) and farrier work are all the same.

The donkey registeries are still open registeries, but some you do need a inspection for prior to registrations. But, dont let the inspection scare you



. I have my vet do mine and its just a simple form she has to fill out. Love Longears, is the American Donkey and Mule Society (ADMS) is the one that I do that needs a inspection. There is also the International Miniature Donkey Registry (IMDR) which is what alot of people go with, neither parent needs to be registered, and if your donkey is under 2 yrs old, you can do it right on-line, if over 2 years old you will need to send in pictures of her. no inspection is needed at this one.

There are alot of well seasoned mini donk owners on here who are always ready to help anyone, so if you have any questions just ask away. Corinne (Ce)


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I have found that this is a great place for info. The people here are very knowledgable and have help me alot. Everyone is so nice. We do like pictures. I have mine registered through the AMDS. It was very easy. I also needed an inspection. The vet came out and it only took a couple of minutes. I love my minis and you will too. They are great pets. Again welcome.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome, Joy



What a great rescue!



She sounds beautiful, yes, please post pictures





I'm still new to this myself, but I do know that the previous owner of my two still hasn't sent me the registration paperwork from the parents. He said that ADMS is "backed up"



I didn't know anything about the other registry... still learning!

Congrats on your new additon



You will get lots of wonderful, practical info here


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi



Joy ...from Washington State

can't wait to see your "spotted" girl





That's all I have is "spotted'





My first Donk was saved from the slaughter house too .... I am so happy another was saved





Welcome again ~ Teri


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome Joy from Susan and her 4 spotted donkeys (and 5 - no make that temporarily 6! - gray ones and one dark chocolate and one sorrel/brown lol)

i LOVE spots... not that i don't love my other donkeys too but oh those spots!! congrats on your new girl. i am in the same boat as you, need to get registrations done and in order... working on that this month!

noticed your info doesn't say where you are, mind filling us in on that? i feel so alone way out here in AZ...


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, welcome from Nova Scotia Canada, you will find a wealth of information here from some very experienced donkey folks...I'm new since the spring and still have lots and lots to learn, I look forward to turning on my computer every day just to "check in", great people and donkeys also


----------



## minimajik62 (Dec 17, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Teri, I too am originally from Washington State,... a small town just outside of Olympia called Tenino. My Parents still live there. We bought our Ranch here in Nevada, and now I can have ALL the Minis that we can afford !!! Thank You for ALL the help !!! Where in WA do you live ??? I have an Aunt Teri who lives in Port Orchard, WA. Last time I heard she and my Uncle Bud had Mini Donks too. Thanks again, Joy


----------



## minimajik62 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dear Tammy W. of Flat Creek Farm, I would LOVE the help,... but I think I'm BLIND because I could not find your email anywhere !!! But I should warn you right now,.... I am very "computer dumb", I have had a computer nearly one year, but these forums are totally new to me,...... so I might have missed it !!! Sorry, but please help me still ??? I would Love for you to see her !!!



P.S. Yes my Avatar is My Beautiful Girl !!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 20, 2007)

minimajik62 said:


> Dear Tammy W. of Flat Creek Farm, I would LOVE the help,... but I think I'm BLIND because I could not find your email anywhere !!! But I should warn you right now,.... I am very "computer dumb", I have had a computer nearly one year, but these forums are totally new to me,...... so I might have missed it !!! Sorry, but please help me still ??? I would Love for you to see her !!!


Joy, I'll send out another e-mail and a pm (personal message). Is that your pretty girl in the avatar? What a beauty!!


----------

